# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  كﻻم  رائع

## ابو همام

*كﻻم  رائع   لابن  القيم ..
حال   العبد   فى   القبر  كحال   القلب  فى  الصدر 
نعيما   ، وعذابا  ،    وسجنا  ،  وانطﻻقا 
فاذا اردت   ان   تعرف  حالك   فى   قبرك   فانظر   الى  حال   قلبك   فى  صدرك  
فاذا   كان   قلبك   ممتلئا   بشاشه  وسكينه    وطهارة    هذا   حالك   فى  القبر   باذن  الله   والعكس صحيح  
ولهذا    تجد   صاحب  الطاعه    وحسن   الخلق   والسماحه اكثر   الناس طمأنينه   فاﻻيمان  يذهب الهموم   وبزيل  القموم   وهو قرة  عين   الموحدين   وسلوة    العابدين .
من  ادام  التسبيح   انفرجت    اساريره !
ومن  ادام  الحمد   تتابعت عليه الخيرات  !!
ومن ادام    الاستغفار    فتحت  له  المغاليق !!!
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*بارك الله  فيك  هذا  كلام  فعلا  رائع
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*زادك الله إيماناً وتقوي . الرائع أبوهمام, بارك الله فيك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فعلا كلام رائع
جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

بارك الله  فيك  هذا  كلام  فعلا  رائع



تسلم  من  كل   شر
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					


زادك الله إيماناً وتقوي . الرائع أبوهمام, بارك الله فيك.



اللهم   اميين  يارب   العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

فعلا كلام رائع
جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام



تسعد  فى  الدارين   الحبيب   كسﻻوى
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*رائع جدا...جزاك الله عنا كل خير
*

----------


## الدلميت

*جزيت خيرا ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

[COLOR=#ff0000]رائع جدا...جزاك الله عنا كل خير[/
COLOR]



بارك  الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

جزيت خيرا ابو همام



تسلم   يارب
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*اللهم اجعلنا من المسبحين الحامدين المستغفرين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

اللهم اجعلنا من المسبحين الحامدين المستغفرين



اللهم  اميييين يارب  العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جزاك الله خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

جزاك الله خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك



اللهم    اميييين
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*god blase you
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*جزاك الله خيرا حبيبنا ابوهمام فعلا كلام روعة
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

god blase you



Sankyou
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبنا ابوهمام فعلا كلام روعة



اسعدك  ربى   يابدوى
                        	*

----------

